# Build failure for Botan2



## cvnmjs (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi,
I'm trying to install botan2 from ports. The build stops w/ the error:


```
c++ -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden -fstack-protector -pthread -std=c++11 -D_REENTRANT  -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing   -DBOTAN_IS_BEING_BUILT -Wall -Wextra -Wpedantic -Wshadow -Wstrict-aliasing -Wstrict-overflow=5 -Wcast-align -Wmissing-declarations -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual  -Ibuild/include -Ibuild/include/external -I/usr/local/include -c src/lib/block/threefish_512/threefish_512.cpp -o build/obj/lib/block_threefish_512.o
Assertion failed: (!isa<CXXConstructorDecl>(D) && "Use other ctor with ctor decls!"), function Init, file /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/include/clang/AST/GlobalDecl.h, line 45.
Stack dump:
0.      Program arguments: c++ -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden -fstack-protector -pthread -std=c++11 -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -DBOTAN_IS_BEING_BUILT -Wall -Wextra -Wpedantic -Wshadow -Wstrict-aliasing -Wstrict-overflow=5 -Wcast-align -Wmissing-declarations -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -mavx2 -Ibuild/include -Ibuild/include/external -I/usr/local/include -c src/lib/block/shacal2/shacal2_avx2/shacal2_avx2.cpp -o build/obj/lib/block_shacal2_avx2.o
1.      <eof> parser at end of file
2.      Per-file LLVM IR generation
3.      build/include/botan/internal/simd_avx2.h:113:40: Generating code for declaration 'Botan::SIMD_8x32::rho'
#0 0x0000000002fb127e PrintStackTrace /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/lib/Support/Unix/Signals.inc:564:13
#1 0x0000000002faf457 RunSignalHandlers /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/lib/Support/Signals.cpp:69:18
#2 0x0000000002fb339e HandleCrash /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/lib/Support/CrashRecoveryContext.cpp:77:5
#3 0x0000000002fb3521 CrashRecoverySignalHandler /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/lib/Support/CrashRecoveryContext.cpp:0:51
#4 0x000000080416b800 handle_signal /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_sig.c:0:3
c++: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.0 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.0-0-gd32170dbd5b)
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.0
Thread model: posix
InstalledDir: /usr/bin
c++: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
c++: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/shacal2_avx2-285064.cpp
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/shacal2_avx2-285064.sh
c++: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:219: build/obj/lib/block_shacal2_avx2.o] Error 254
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/security/botan2/work/Botan-2.14.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/botan2
*** Error code 1
```

How to proceed? Thanks.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 11, 2020)

cvnmjs said:


> How to proceed?





cvnmjs said:


> PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2020)

cvnmjs said:


> Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.0


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

